# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật ngắn nhưng không thể bỏ qua được đâu nhé các bạn. Cô đọng tất cả các khuyến mãi quý giá của thời hiện tại  :dance: . Nếu bạn đang tìm thông tin cho những chặng nội địa thì có thể quay lại cập nhật tuần trước của Didau để theo dõi, giá vé có thể chênh lệch một chút. Nếu không tìm thấy thông tin bạn cần thì có thể hỏi Didau nhé! Giờ thì xem ngân sách chuyến du lịch sắp tới của chúng ta phù hợp với điểm đến nào 

*Quốc tế*

*VIETNAM AIRLINES*

Khuyến mãi chặng quốc tế từ Tp.HCM/Hà Nội đến Sydney, Tokyo và Seoul của Vietnam Airlines

*Tp.HCM/Hà Nội - Sydney/Melbourne: 600$*

Vé khứ hồi khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Sydney: từ 910$Vé khứ hồi khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Melbourne: từ 892$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian xuất vé: 01/10 - 31/12/2011Thời gian khởi hành: 17/10 - 31/12/2011Thời hạn lưu trú tối đa: 3 thángThay đổi đặt chỗ: Được phép với phí 100 USDĐổi hành trình, gia hạn vé: không được phépHoàn vé:
Trước khi khởi hành: được phép với phí 200 USDSau khi khởi hành: không được phép

Thời gian không áp dụng: từ ngày 15/12/2011 đến 08/01/2012

*Hà Nội - Seoul : 450$*

Vé khứ hồi khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 578$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian xuất vé: 01/10 - 31/12/2011Thời gian khởi hành: 01/10 - 31/12/2011Thời hạn lưu trú tối đa: 1 thángThay đổi đặt chỗ: Được phép với phí 30 USDĐổi hành trình, gia hạn vé: không được phépHoàn vé:
Trước khi khởi hành: được phép với phí 50 USDSau khi khởi hành: không được phép

*Hà Nội - Tokyo: 600$*

Vé khứ hồi khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 816$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian xuất vé: 07/10 - 27/12/2011Thời gian khởi hành: 07/10 - 27/12/2011Thời hạn lưu trú tối đa: 14 ngàyThay đổi đặt chỗ: Được phép với phí 50 USDĐổi hành trình, gia hạn vé: không được phépHoàn vé: không được phép

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Như trong tuần trước Didau có nói rằng thời điểm này nếu bạn đang có những kế hoạch đến Thái Lan thì nên cân nhắc một cách cẩn thận. Nước lũ đã tràn vào Bangkok và hiện gây ngập lụt nghiêm trọng. Mọi người hãy theo dõi tin tức thường xuyên để đảm bảo mọi thứ an toàn khi bạn đến Bangkok nhé!



*AIR ASIA*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 162$*
*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 146$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 174$*
*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 178$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi tốt nhất khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

* Tp.HCM - Singapore: 150$*
* Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TURKISH AIRLINES*

*Tp.HCM - Istanbul: 983$*

Vé khứ hồi khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1296$

Thời gian xuất vé: 09/09 - 31/03/2012

Thời gian khởi hành: 31/10 - 31/03/2012

Quá cảnh: Bangkok

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 21/11 - 30/11/2011. Giá vé có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt và xuất vé.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

